# Autocruise Drive Agusta



## Wupert

We looked at one of these today and were very impressed

Has anyone bought one 

Any comments good or bad gratefully accepted

Wups


----------



## Rapide561

*Autocruise*

Hi

Is that the one with two single beds? I quite liked it, but personally preferred the Gleneagle as I loved the kitchen area.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass

Whistlinggypsy - Bob thunderpants has one - its lovely has had a few teething problems but looks the mutts nuts. Am sure if you PM him he will go into great details.

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561

*Autocruise*

Greenie - I am disappointed! I was hoping you were going to recall our tete a tete in the Autocruise at Birmingham!

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass

shhhh might make em jealous all our romping on the seats and testing out the shower room!

Carol in on her jollies now so won't be seeing this snigger!

Greenie


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> shhhh might make em jealous all our romping on the seats and testing out the shower room!
> 
> Carol in on her jollies now so won't be seeing this snigger!
> 
> Greenie


Greenie you brazen hussy, you never told me you had a clandestine affair in an Autocruise Augusta with Russell, please explain yourself when next we meet or our relationship will have to end 

We have had our Augusta since April and we are so pleased with it, if it has a fault it is the access to the inside storage from the outside lockers, why Swift could not make the lockers a little larger is a mystery.

We had a couple of minor niggles from new that where quickly sorted by the dealer, Door entry light permanently on when Hab lights on, corner steady not aligned correctly for winding down, like I said minor problems.

Completely happy with the Augusta, and it is returning 27mpg at present with less than 2000 miles on the clock.

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass

Read it and weep big boy! Russ is my man in the (tin) can!

Nice van though Bob so could be open to persuasion now ya missing Zoe in that there Scotterland she has gone to.

Greenie


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Read it and weep big boy! Russ is my man in the (tin) can!


I am so   and will try and get over it, is it just that Russell has a lovely big one :wink: as I also like the Kontiki Tag axle.

I will give you the opportunity to make amends when I have my massage this weekend :roll:

Gee I is missing Zoe :?


----------



## Wupert

whistlinggypsy said:


> Read it and weep big boy! Russ is my man in the (tin) can!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so   and will try and get over it, is it just that Russell has a lovely big one :wink: as I also like the Kontiki Tag axle.
> 
> I will give you the opportunity to make amends when I have my massage this weekend :roll:
> 
> Gee I is missing Zoe :?
Click to expand...

Enough nookie stuff.........   

We could be interested in the Auto version

Wups


----------



## Wupert

*Re: Autocruise*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is that the one with two single beds? I quite liked it, but personally preferred the Gleneagle as I loved the kitchen area.
> 
> Russell


Thanks for reply Russ

Yep we like the shower room and are looking for easy access to bedside lockers.

wups


----------



## greenasthegrass

Nookie stuff? where - wash your mind out Wupert! We were talking vans very sechsy!

Greenie :lol: 

Are you gonna go buy one then?


----------



## mondo33

Don't have the Augusta, we bought a Startrail in April ,so far, well impressed with the build and trim,we too have had a couple of minor niggles but nothing that couldn't be quick-fixed. The MPG is quite good at around 27MPG but it's only got just over 1000 miles on the clock
Will post on here after our month in France in August!!


----------



## Wupert

greenasthegrass said:


> Nookie stuff? where - wash your mind out Wupert! We were talking vans very sechsy!
> 
> Greenie :lol:
> 
> Are you gonna go buy one then?


When you reach 66 almost everything reminds one of nookie stuff.

Wups


----------



## cabby

It all depends on the layout that you prefer,we have liked the Autocruise range, sunningdale, Mustang, glen eagle and of course the Augusta. However we opted for the Fleurette with the twin beds.We thought the quality and styling was better. so before you jump in to buy have a look at them.Pm me if you would like any info.

cabby.


----------



## peejay

Don't know the van but given your hobby/job?.. how does it fare in the 'winterisation' department?

Pete


----------



## cabby

Have spent a December weekend up in Lincoln, frost on ground but snuggles all round.have a look on their website, ours is the 73LJ. twin beds bathroom across the back and a lounge that seats 7/8.2 seatbelted forward facing seats.bloody great fridge, loads of storage.I think there are 3 of us on here with the same model.well regarded in France.

cabby


----------



## Wupert

cabby said:


> It all depends on the layout that you prefer,we have liked the Autocruise range, sunningdale, Mustang, glen eagle and of course the Augusta. However we opted for the Fleurette with the twin beds.We thought the quality and styling was better. so before you jump in to buy have a look at them.Pm me if you would like any info.
> 
> cabby.


Thanks for that Cabby

A big consideration for us is where are the dealers situated.

We try to buy as close to home as possible (After a miserable experience with Brownhills)

We live in Swansea and there are a number of dealers within 25 miles Autocruise Chausson the Welcome 75 is in the frame.

The spec on the Augusta is very good.

Anyone got any comments/views on the Fiat 3.0 Auto

Thanks again guys

Wups


----------



## cabby

Our fleurette is on the 3.0 but a 6 speed manual.lovely engine, very quiet, good pulling power,on tour around France & Spain ave.26mpg. I liked the new seats.the pedals are not offset like older models.A must have is the cab air/con.understand about distance from dealer( 200 miles) :roll: :roll: but you can have all services done at a local dealer except warranty and maybe this could be arranged in your purchase deal.Have a look on line before you choose. I do not work for them or related. just like their product. :wink: :wink: 
whatever you choose, enjoy.

cabby


----------



## Wupert

cabby said:


> Our fleurette is on the 3.0 but a 6 speed manual.lovely engine, very quiet, good pulling power,on tour around France & Spain ave.26mpg. I liked the new seats.the pedals are not offset like older models.A must have is the cab air/con.understand about distance from dealer( 200 miles) :roll: :roll: but you can have all services done at a local dealer except warranty and maybe this could be arranged in your purchase deal.Have a look on line before you choose. I do not work for them or related. just like their product. :wink: :wink:
> whatever you choose, enjoy.
> 
> cabby


Cheers Cabby

Our problem was with Brownhills Hymer after-sales its put us off dealing with suppliers more than 50 miles away.

We can get Fiat etc all serviced within a few miles

wups


----------



## rrusty

[
We have had our Augusta since April and we are so pleased with it, if it has a fault it is the access to the inside storage from the outside lockers, why Swift could not make the lockers a little larger is a mystery.

Yes I agree but we seem to overcome this by using the internal doors.

I have had some issues with the trims coming off, but apart from that we are delighted with it.

We done away with the shower and fitted it out with shelves. We also put shelves in almost all of the high level lockers and the wardrobe above the wc & an extra folding shelve in the living area.

Rusty


----------



## 125045

greenasthegrass said:


> shhhh might make em jealous all our romping on the seats and testing out the shower room!
> 
> Carol in on her jollies now so won't be seeing this snigger!
> 
> Greenie


That is right..

__________________
credit repair


----------



## petepub

*Autocruise*

Hi we have the gleneagle we bought it this year.have had 7 weeks in France up to now. Not many serious problems only little niggles. The Alde heating is great it really works well we were in france in at the end of march so we did need it. The microwave keeps cutting out when it has been on for a few minutes and re sets it self. I think it is the design it dosnt have a lot of ventilation around it. Bathroom and kitchen are great well laid out lots of space. Only thing it has not got is storage for large items. I am sure we would have looked at a van with a fixed rear bed and garage just for the extra storage but then you loose out on space elseware. When we sell we will look at that option make us an offer?
The 3.0 engine is great no problem with hills etc it is so easy to drive on a long journey comsumpstion is good for the size of the van. It doesnt like going backwards up any sort of hill or slope you get a strange smell from the clutch.
Hope this has helped good luck with your search.


----------



## Wupert

*Re: Autocruise*



petepub said:


> Hi we have the gleneagle we bought it this year.have h is good for the size of the van. It doesnt like going backwards up any sort of hill or slope you get a strange smell from the clutch.
> Hope this has helped good luck with your search.


Thanks Pete

Our next MH will definitely be an automatic of some sort.

Wups


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

rrusty said:


> [We done away with the shower and fitted it out with shelves. We also put shelves in almost all of the high level lockers and the wardrobe above the wc & an extra folding shelve in the living area.Rusty


Now then Mr Rustus what on earth is this fetish with shelves?

Or is it code for something sechsish?

Or are you in the fruit storage business :lol:

We can't find enough 'stuff' to fill all our storage and that's with two bearded collies, grooming equipment and 6 months dog food on board (Mrs SDA always errs on the side of caution).

If we put shelves in everywhere we'd only fill a third of the van.

SDA


----------



## cater_racer

Hi Wupert, I've got one it's just over a year old now, May 08. I recommend them there's a few flaws in the design and like every other camper it's a compromise. It depends on what you want to use it for. We spent the winter in Spain in it, so after several trips and odd weekends we have now also a three month stretch under our belts. 

So if you have any specific items you want me to comment on please PM me or ask, always happy to help.

cater_racer


----------



## Wupert

cater_racer said:


> Hi Wupert, I've got one it's just over a year old now, May 08. I recommend them there's a few flaws in the design and like every other camper it's a compromise. It depends on what you want to use it for. We spent the winter in Spain in it, so after several trips and odd weekends we have now also a three month stretch under our belts.
> 
> So if you have any specific items you want me to comment on please PM me or ask, always happy to help.
> 
> cater_racer


Thanks for that CR

Wups


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

According to the Autocruise website they're dropping the Gleneagle from the Driving range for 2010, but the Oakmont and Augusta soldier on.

SDA


----------



## jahop

*Augusta auto*

We have had our Augusta for one month now and are very pleased with it. We opted for the automatic (comformatic) gear box and it is excellent. Had to wait a long time but definitely worth it. We live in South Wales not far from Swansea and know that there is a dealership in Bridgend (Lee and Turner). We had ours from Morans in Ludlow. Had two short outings so far but off to France soon so all the comments have been so helpful.


----------



## Wupert

*Re: Augusta auto*



jahop said:


> We have had our Augusta for one month now and are very pleased with it. We opted for the automatic (comformatic) gear box and it is excellent. Had to wait a long time but definitely worth it. We live in South Wales not far from Swansea and know that there is a dealership in Bridgend (Lee and Turner). We had ours from Morans in Ludlow. Had two short outings so far but off to France soon so all the comments have been so helpful.


Thanks Jahop

We were very impressed with the Fiat service at Lee And Turner after the

We looked at the Oakland? there and were quite impressed but like you we want a 3l Auto.

Wups


----------

